# Boots !



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Dec 2015)

Just wondering who are the Clarion members amongst us ?

I'm with West Lothian, I joined them a couple of years ago, really enjoying it, very welcoming and a great club spirit.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Dec 2015)

Spurs!

Just kidding - not a member.


----------



## Sharky (22 Dec 2015)

My dad was a member in the late 30's. I think it was the south west Lancashire group. Still have a "bugle" pin badge of his. Will find it and post a pic.


----------



## Sharky (22 Dec 2015)

Found it ...







Not very clear in the photo, but it is the name on a long thin bugle and on the back a long pin. Must be 70 yrs old.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Dec 2015)

Me!

Saddleworth


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Dec 2015)

Can you guess who else is a member, just from their username? (@clarion)


----------



## clarion (16 Jan 2016)

Spurs!

Fellowship Is Life


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2016)

User said:


> How do you get on with the socialism bit?


A wonderful bit of British working class heritage. I love all the old stuff they print in the Clarion newsletter, like the clubrun reports that refer to their clubmates as 'Comrade <insert surname>'. Comrade Smith suffered a cracked chain stay but Comrade Jones effected a repair with a broom handle and a toestrap...


----------



## Vantage (2 Feb 2016)

I'm with the Bolton section but very seriously on the verge of leaving due to various issues.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Feb 2016)

Vantage said:


> I'm with the Bolton section but very seriously on the verge of leaving due to various issues.


That's a shame


----------

